

Test Load Balancer - speedkills
http://test-load-balancer.github.io

======
TheAceOfHearts
This seems really awesome.

I'm using CircleCI, they have an experimental option to collect junit xml
files and give you a nicer output as well as try to make parallelization
smarter, but the smart parallelization feature only works when you're using
the inferred test command :(.

One really nice feature that caught my eye: "In addition to balancing, TLB
does other interesting things like re-order tests within a subset(set of tests
that run on a partition) before they are executed. For instance, it re-
arranges tests to execute failing ones(that failed in previous build) first,
hence ensuring early feedback."

I haven't read through the docs in detail, so maybe this is a stupid question,
but wouldn't it be better to have a single service that includes the data and
balancer and exposes functionality through a REST API? Then you could use it
with any language, without having to install java on the machines that are
running your test.

~~~
kunday
I agree. The primary purpose of the server is to split the tests and send them
for execution. I started this as a side project[1], but never got much further
with it.

1\.
[https://github.com/kunday/getting_dumped](https://github.com/kunday/getting_dumped)

------
cburgmer
Alternatively for RSpec and friends there's
[https://github.com/grosser/parallel_tests](https://github.com/grosser/parallel_tests).
Works without a centralised server.

~~~
speedkills
I do like parallel_tests for rspec but specifically like that TLB is
multiplatform as we use many test engines in my shop for our Ruby, JS, Scala,
C#, and Swift code. I don't mind installing a jvm but really appreciate
setting up one server and being able to leverage it for multiple code bases.

------
kunday
Is this project still maintained? I don't see any commits since 2013. I saw a
demo of this when I used to work at TW and gave it a shot and it worked like a
charm. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any rspec3 runners!

~~~
speedkills
I am not sure, maybe it is just done and they don't have any major bugs? I do
know the recently open sourced go.cd continuous deployment software is
planning on integrating TLB so maybe they will take over maintenance if
needed.

